# Easy Program Language to Learn



## george89 (Jul 16, 2007)

I wanting to learn how to program and I was wondering if anybody knew of an easy program language to learn at first.

 I'm going to self teach myself but I was wanting to know what would be the best program language to start on would be.

 Any answers would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 16, 2007)

basic
Qbasic
heard pascal was easy never really tried it

if you want real base stuff html and java script


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 16, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> basic
> Qbasic
> heard pascal was easy never really tried it
> 
> if you want real base stuff html and java script



And basic/qbasic are obsolete. Personally I'd say Visual Basic, extremely easy.


----------



## Atech (Jul 16, 2007)

BASIC always seemed illogical to me :/

I say start with ECMAScript then go onto C++. Or just dive in the C++, it's really elegant and easy to follow imo.


----------



## Migons (Jul 20, 2007)

I'd say go for Python.
http://www.python.org/


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jul 21, 2007)

Depending on what you want to achieve, try BBC Basic.  Very very very easy.

http://www.bbcbasic.co.uk/bbcbasic.html

http://bb4w.wikispaces.com/


----------



## Havoc (Jul 21, 2007)

I'd agree with saying anything Basic related would be a good start. You may wish to try something a little more challenging such as Delphi, which is visual pascal. Yes it is more or less obselete, but it teaches the principles well enough.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 21, 2007)

Visual basic if you don't care about being strapped to windows and flogged.

Python if you want interoperability.

Just my opinion.


----------

